# Swoleosis you deadbeat cunt!



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

For the past two fucking weeks I've had this guy Swoleosis telling me about how he's gonna make this big order.  Like $2000.  We hash the deal out and I'm giving him a deal of a lifetime cause I'm a great guy.  He does his research and gets good feedback and makes an order.  He keeps checkin up on me like every other day like...."Bro how's shit going.  Is everything on schedule?"  Mind you this is like 2 weeks ago.  I'm like yeah I have everything except I need to order such and such still.  So everthing is kosher.  He's supposed to pay 1/3 of the total on Friday.  This past friday.  The day before V-day.  I gave him two payment options.  1/3 of the total was only like $400.  Mind you I've made 75% of his shit already.  I'm like...."I'm not liftin another finger till this guy makes the first payment fuck that."  So Friday comes and goes and no fucking payment.  I'm sick as fuck all weekend and can't get out of bed mind you.  It's a fucking holiday weekend plus it's V-day weekend so I'm like..."I can't ship anything till Tuesday anyway."  All this fucking guy has to do is send $400 and specify what he needs on Monday.  I'll just make it on Monday have it out on Tuesday no big deal.  I've already put in about 15 hours of work and spent about $600 on shit.  So I'm fucking invested.  This fucking asshole has a fucking conniption today cause I go tell him to fuck himself cause you ain't got no fucking right to bitch till you send at least one fucking penny for shit.  Not one fucking penny was sent.  I've spent half a grand on this asshole and spent 15 hours putting his order together and this cuntface backs the fuck out.

Now...if this guy is doing $2000 of business every month like he says he is.  Why the fuck is Mr. Moneybags waiting for his fucking Income Tax Refund to fucking pay me.  And I still don't have one fucking dime of his fucking money.  

*I DON"T NEED WHINEY ASS BITCHES AS FUCKING CLIENTS.  ESPECIALLY ONES THAT DON"T FUCKING PAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU DON"T PAY???? YOU DON"T HAVE THE FUCKING RIGHT TO BITCH MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!

MONEY FIRST THEN YOU CAN FUCKING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW FUCK OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

I mean I just don't get it.  This dude asks me for an estimate when I already gave him one.  He should have broken it down and applied it to the individual products.  He changed his order a few times.  All he has to do is subtract a partial order and add in the total for the substitute.  A little bit of basic math is all that is needed here.  I gave him everything he needs.  I just don't fucking get it.  All he needed to do was send 1/3 of the money on Friday and then I would have at least some sort of evidence he was going to pay.  I even told him I could get him a special deal if he sent just $100 before this like a week ago.  To get in on an order at cost.  Nope.  That must have slipped thru the fuckin cracks.  I can't baby you thru this whole fucking process.  I mean..we are just not on the same page here at all.  AT FUCKING ALL!!


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

So wait are we still not on?


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Just let me know if the order is on or off in this fucking thread.*  Cause I'm not reading anymore of your fucking PMs.  Holy fuck what a nightmare this fucking guy.  I'm sick as fuck all weekend my girl is having medical issues.  I can finally get out of bed today.  Government buildings are closed today bro.  You know?  It's fucking Presidants Day.  I can't do anything anyway.  Send fucking $50 in good faith.  Something.  I've got fucking $600 invested here and you are fucking bitching.  I had to make a special order for you and I'm like send money now to get in on some shit at cost.  Nothing..  I mean he doesn't fucking listen.  It's like when money is mentioned he freezes up and the fucking blood just drains from his fucking head.  I've heard of gunshy but fuck.  Usually when money is mentioned people perk up and pay fucking attention  Mine do but I'm 10% Jewish you know.  Holy fuck.  Fucking nightmare.  *Seller beware!  Seller beware!*


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

All my greens are from lab reps. And you approached me about this whole thing I didn't ask you for shit. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah that's why I had it planned for 5 weeks to be handled on the 13th and your girl is probably drinking pine sol cause she can't deal with how Fuckin odd you are.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are we still not on?  What does that fucking mean?


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Seller beware haha haha.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

You are too high maintenance bro.  I don't want to deal with you.  DEAL IS OFF!!!


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

You backout of the deal.  Then you insult the girl having medical issues?  Right.  Classy...


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

You need to be a little quicker and have a little more originality than Pine Sol bro.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's called quick wit.  

Can anyone here vouch for Swoleosis?  If ten people can vouch for him here I might reopen the fucking deal.  The rabbit is in the fucking hole and he ain't comin out.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Dude shove the deal up your ass like I said this morning. I don't need you lol


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

So untill that happens.  I won't feel comfortable reopening the deal.  When you said.... *"Wow this really is a blessing."  *I actually got fucking scared.  Cause I fucking hate Jesus Freaks.  Unless it's Geared Baby Jesus we are talking about of course.  I don't trust overly religious people at all.  They are fake as fuck.  Either that or they are fucking cops.  When people try to sound professional or try to sound like something they are not...it just doesn't sit well.  Just be yourself.  It will come off better and you won't look like an asshole.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

Like I said before.  If you do $2000 a month business?  

Why are you waiting for your Income Tax Refund to come in for a $1200 deal.  Which you only said you were going to pay 1/3 of on Friday.  Then you supposedly changed to to half.  I got tired of reading your fucking vagina soaked love notes so I fucking missed that.  Seriously all you had to do was send half or a third of the original estimate.  It's not that fucking hard.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol what the hell are you talking about? I'm all set with the deal. I don't need ten people to vouch for me.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

And I'm not breaking down your fucking total for you either.  Pricing out everything for you individually like you fucking asked.  Are you fucking kidding me???  You gotta do some fucking work here.  I give you a fucking total.  That's fucking it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Break your shit down and price it yourself mother fucker.  If I charge you say....$300 for 13 apples.  All you fucking do is fucking divide 300 by 13 and you get....$23 per fucking apple.  There.  Done.  Oh my God someone fucking shoot me.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

Fuck that.  I need 15 people now.  If 15 people can vouch for this guy I will re-open the deal.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

And they have to have more than 50 fucking posts.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Your so dumb. I asked for a total on each compound not per unit which it clearly states here. This is the message I sent you and then got your Fuckin tirade back.


delete personal info


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Dude I've been telling you since 8 o clock this morning I don't want your deal. For the third time this thread I don't want it. I don't care about your deal.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

So all your compounds are the same price. I just wanted to know what I was paying per Fuckin compound not a breakdown per unit?


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Do I need to repeat I don't want your deal.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Delete personal info


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

No one sells that shit here bro.  I don't know what that is.  And why is that name up there?  Your name is up there dummy.  Someone needs to delete that...


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

And there is no date on that message bro.  You could have sent that just now.  I see your fucking name.  I don't see a date.  I got messages like this everyday.  But money was never sent.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

O now your denying my screenshot? Lol what Fuckin joke.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

No date is days sent sent two days ago you Fuckin joke


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't get that message.  I can't read them all.  I got 

"ur jamming me up bro."

"ur killin me bro."

"where you at bro."


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea dispute that email u Fuckin herb.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah your right you don't sell that shit on here your a wannabe Fuckin poser


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

Money was never sent bro!!!!

It's a holiday weekend bro!!!

I sent you payment info on the 13th bro!!!!


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Yea dispute that email u Fuckin herb.



I broke the prices down for you in the estimate.  End of story.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

Work was done.  My money was invested.  Money was supposed to be sent on the 13th.  All I fucking get is grief, worry, and messages, grief, worry, and messages.  I couldn't fucking read them all.  I honestly couldn't wait till the 13th to see if this guy would even send $100 for good faith.  Nothin.

Alright.  The party's over.  I'm tired.  I'm goin to bed.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah you got all my messages except that one. Riiiiiiiiight. Hey if ten no fuck it 15 people vouch for this little flea I might think about sending him money. I'm at Wal-Mart sending my plan b money right now. Maybe next time bitch.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

You didn't break shit down I wouldn't of asked again. In the first message you said around this and about that you never gave final numbers. I'm an adult I don't work off approximation.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Holiday weekend I had it in stone for over a month I was set to send money on Friday. Monday is a holiday it's not a holiday weekend. You played yourself out starting this post. People love me on here and you flew off the handle in odd rants. It's ok man better luck next time.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

100 in good faith. Matter of fact I even said I was gonna send you a extra 100 bucks because you looked out for me and you couldn't roll out a bed to fire off an email. This is 2015 little boy. You gotta strike while the irons hot.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 16, 2015)

What in the fuck is going on here?

Rays a good fella... why you try to scrEw good guys... and is that your real name... cause it should be deleted


----------



## Daimonos (Feb 16, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> What in the fuck is going on here?
> 
> Rays a good fella... why you try to scrEw good guys... and is that your real name... cause it should be deleted



in his photobucket there are also several pics of him,not so smart


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 16, 2015)

If you need to unload some shit ray PM me


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 16, 2015)

That is some fucked up shit Ray is a good dude I have dealt with him in the past. Yes I have got his pm is full but I didnt give a shit I know he comes back on and cleans them out. I guess if i tell someone I am going to get something I pay them. Which this has brought some life back in to IMF..  Which Swoleosis you joined Sept 2011 and you have 127 post.. That is less than 50 a year...


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah Ray, if you're in a bind now because of this and need to unload some things I would be interested too so just hit me up. No worries.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey you need to get someone to delete those pics not smart you got picks of you, kids and dogs up there.    That is a pretty sexy tat on your belly thou


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Screw what? Did anybody read what's going on?


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

All those pics are on the internet somehwre else that's why they r on my photobucket.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 16, 2015)

this thread delivers! 

but serious..delete your name bro. use paint and airbrush that shit out next time. TMI


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 16, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Screw what? Did anybody read what's going on?



No i Read it. i just believe him over you


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 16, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> No i Read it. i just believe him over you



Plus 1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ray doesn't bullshit, he's a fucking straight shooter. 

I'm not going to post the details here, but you're fucking with my shit now that you didn't hold up your end of the deal you little fuck. You're lucky you're not one of these local punks, I would fucking bury you myself....


----------



## SheriV (Feb 16, 2015)

Plus 3 or 4 and I don't even fucking like ray. .I think he's a limey cunt


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> Ray doesn't bullshit, he's a fucking straight shooter.
> 
> I'm not going to post the details here, but you're fucking with my shit now that you didn't hold up your end of the deal you little fuck. You're lucky you're not one of these local punks, I would fucking bury you myself....



Keep your bitch on a tighter leash. You wouldn't bury shit. Simply because you talk real life shit over a board. Real men don't do that.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

I do everything I can to debunk the sterotype gym rats are unitelligent beings. Clearly a lot of you don't feel the same.

1. I'm approached to buy shit
2. We set something up solid for 5 weeks
3. When the time came to pay up. The date we discussed for 7 days prior. I couldn't get a final total or a payment option. He gave me his PayPal but never a new total. I didn't feel comfortable sending money having not agreed on a price but knew he was hooking me up so I offered to better him a 100 on top of the total. My screenshot establishes my credibility.
4. He stopped contact the day I was supposed to send the money and the following 4 days. I didn't back out a shit but grew concerned cause I got people waiting on me 2.
5. He finally responds back talking shit saying he was gonna cut me off cause I was bugging him.
6. I said fuck you I don't need you and don't feel comfortable sending somebody I don't know money especially when they are talking shit to me.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

And prior I never said I was gonna back out EVER. It was your killing me bro where are you? This is how dude responds. So yea bug the fuck out and talk shit to me and then I'm supposed to send you money? How am I supposed to feel comfortable doing that? This is fucking me 2 don't you guys see that I was counting on this shit but I'm getting disrespected. What the fuck am I supposed 2 do?


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 16, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Keep your bitch on a tighter leash. You wouldn't bury shit. Simply because you talk real life shit over a board. Real men don't do that.


Real men don't back out of the deal when it's time to pay up.....


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 16, 2015)

Whatever that's what happened. Why would I wanna fuck myself out of a good deal. I had to spend more money for less today. Ask yourself that. I'm the one who got assed on this deal. It fucking sucks. I'm more upset this shit fell through then pissed off a bunch of people I don't know and never will know or give a shit about are judging me.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 16, 2015)

What a cluster fuck of a scenario and thread.  My head hurts after reading this.  None the less, subscribed for the outcome.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think you guys got caught up in the moment, its a misunderstanding and a holiday weekend some people got shit to do. just do the deal.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2015)

swoleosis   :: : : You should just quietly walk away from this situation. If you think you don't come out this argument with egg on your face, you're living on another planet..


Raysd21 has helped a ton of people here. What exactly have you done and who have you helped??? No one!! Everyone knows Ray gains very little "benefit" in return, for the work he does. You're picking a fight with the wrong guy.. Again, you should spare your own reputation and quietly go away. 

Seeing some dumbshit like you trashing Raysd21 like this, tells me 1 thing: *Your trash .. You're not to be trusted.. Your green bars mean nothing, cuz your reputation falls somewhere between whale shit and the ocean floor.. OH, and go Sox *


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 17, 2015)

It was just the constant nagging.  NAG! NAG! NAG!....Where we at bro?  How's it looking bro?  You're killin me bro.  Is everything on schedule bro?  You know?  And this was for 5 fucking weeks I had to listend to this shit....I fucking knew this was going to happen too.  That's probably why I subconsciously just laid back and let this guy fucking melt down.  I am a very laid back guy.  If you don't send enough money.  We'll add it to the next order fuck it.  I don't care.  I'm just too laid back to be in business with this guy anyway.  Let the fucking company's with reps deal with these high maintanence bros.  I seriously needed like 2 customer service reps to deal with the constant barrage of pms.  If I answered them all there just would have been more, more, more shit.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL.. Let me order all this gear, not pay $.01 as a down payment, then give you a hard time for not shipping it yet. 

How does someone reason to themselves, that this is a successful way to do business


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 17, 2015)

I just want to thank swole for the opportunity to get some of the good shit. Will be reviewing.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

Your all still not understanding what happened if you think I was picking a fight or nagging him.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> It was just the constant nagging.  NAG! NAG! NAG!....Where we at bro?  How's it looking bro?  You're killin me bro.  Is everything on schedule bro?  You know?  And this was for 5 fucking weeks I had to listend to this shit....I fucking knew this was going to happen too.  That's probably why I subconsciously just laid back and let this guy fucking melt down.  I am a very laid back guy.  If you don't send enough money.  We'll add it to the next order fuck it.  I don't care.  I'm just too laid back to be in business with this guy anyway.  Let the fucking company's with reps deal with these high maintanence bros.  I seriously needed like 2 customer service reps to deal with the constant barrage of pms.  If I answered them all there just would have been more, more, more shit.



That's not even close to what happened.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

BadGas said:


> LOL.. Let me order all this gear, not pay $.01 as a down payment, then give you a hard time for not shipping it yet.
> 
> How does someone reason to themselves, that this is a successful way to do business



I didn't give him a hard time for not shipping it you dumb fuck. Does that even make sense to you? Why would I expect something I didn't pay for. Your clearly lost.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

Yo here's the deal. Your all just names on a screen to me. If you don't like me well damn homie that's just too Fuckin bad. I wanna thank everybody who's randomly chiming in with their 2 cents that doesn't even make sense or apply to the conflict at hand.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn this is giving me a headache now . Swoleois you are acting like a punk ass baby bitch. I can tell from all your post Ray is telling the truth you need a friend bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeebus! How long is this stupid pissing match going to continue?


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2015)

solidassears said:


> Jeebus! How long is this stupid pissing match going to continue?


this is the only thread moving on this forum right now, please encourage, dont try and be a voice of reason your just ruining it for everyone else


----------



## SheriV (Feb 17, 2015)

solidassears said:


> Jeebus! How long is this stupid pissing match going to continue?



why is there something more interesting going on on the board?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> this is the only thread moving on this forum right now, please encourage, dont try and be a voice of reason your just ruining it for everyone else



Just asking a question; or is reading a skill you haven't mastered yet?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2015)

SheriV said:


> why is there something more interesting going on on the board?



Not much moving, but then I was just asking a question..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 17, 2015)

Touchy bitch


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Touchy bitch



hehehehehe


----------



## SheriV (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2015)

Negged Swoleosis and Ray for being adult men but having leaky vaginas.  

Also, where the fuck is DGG?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 17, 2015)

dgg is off somewhere sucking saney's cock..why you interested in a part time gig?
I gave it up for lent


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2015)

solidassears said:


> Just asking a question; or is reading a skill you haven't mastered yet?


reading isnt one of my talents, and why do you have ears on your ass?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 17, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> reading isnt one of my talents, and why do you have ears on your ass?



Thinking isn't either; you just outed yourself about kissing my ass.


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> Damn this is giving me a headache now . Swoleois you are acting like a punk ass baby bitch. I can tell from all your post Ray is telling the truth you need a friend bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



O yeah.......


----------



## swoleosis (Feb 17, 2015)

Who else has a fifth grade insult to throw at me?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 17, 2015)

TripleOvertime said:


> What a cluster fuck of a scenario and thread.  My head hurts after reading this.  None the less, subscribed for the outcome.



I agree with this^^

Ray is G2G in my book I have spent way more with him than you were planning on and he has always come through. Sometimes it takes time. I Know the pressure of having people waiting on you and calling all the time. That's the name of the game Bro the further down the line you are the more you have to wait. Tell our newbie clients to chill the fuck out or find their own source and cut the middle man out, That's the cost they pay for going through a dealer and not going to the source. They pay more and wait longer but have very little risk in the game. The risk is on you for moving thousands in product................Why am I explaining basic shit to a grown man?????????????? 

Bottom line if you ask straight forward questions to Ray and don't get caught up in getting lost in your cycle explanation in multiple PM's then your point gets across and he comes through.

Ray - If you need help unloading some stuff let me know. You know my money is good and I trust you do the right thing. You always have.


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 18, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Who else has a fifth grade insult to throw at me?


Your mom's in fifth grade....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2015)

solidassears said:


> Thinking isn't either; you just outed yourself about kissing my ass.


solid ass ears, you got me man. such quick wit


----------



## solidassears (Feb 18, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> solid ass ears, you got me man. such quick wit



All in good fun my friend... 

Maybe you never heard Solid As Sears before? Lots of ways to read things and what you perceive is a tell about where your mind is.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 18, 2015)

ive never heard "solid as sears" before, but i have heard "solid ass ears" many times.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 18, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> solid ass ears, you got me man. such quick wit



OMG, I cant stop laughing...make it stop, it hurts.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I feel bad about the deal going south at the last minute.  Honestly I didn't pull out.  I just got mad and thru some F bombs at him about the pms and constant checking up on me.  He pulled out when I got mad.  That last pm about me jamming him up was the last fucking straw.  It was a holiday fucking weekend and my hands were fucking tied.  Government buildings were fucking closed Monday.  

So I offered to make him just one of his items at cost.  Granted this is an expensive item if you go the other route and to me it's not even worth it.  People like to say they are doing it cause it sounds cool.  Cost for me is $35.  The amount I'm making goes for $290 if you go another route.  I told him send $35, give me your address, and wait 7 fucking days.  That's it.  He would be an absolute idiot not to take this offer.  All he needs to do is get some feedback from DieselJimmy on it.  I'm trying to make this right.  Or at least somewhat right.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm not implying DJ does shit just because it sounds cool either.... Don't get me wrong. I'm sure he does...maybe...sometimes. He is a great guy and I love him. We got off on the wrong foot but he was by no means without right to say what he did about me stealing ROIDS avatar idea. I still don't get the baked potato remark he made to me till this day....maybe he will clear that up here. I would like that.

Anyway this preworkout item makes me tired for some reason. That's why I don't like it. Everyone reacts differently like they say.

Oh and I still have the baked potato avatar picture I downloaded to make him happy all those months ago.  Gotta get your carbs in!!  Those are some tasty looking baked taters man damn.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I will take your excess cocaine please.



DJ does not do coke...anymore...I don't think...

He does have another vice that I don't mess with and will not divulge...


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2015)

I need a prework out


----------



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok this thread just got me in trouble at work... I started reading at lunch on my time but couldn't get through it before break ended....then went to the bathroom to read more.... Then between service calls.... Now I'm getting the stank eye for the ole bossman... Lol I can't stop laughing at some of the chet you guys wrote. On a serious note I do not know either men but can say you are only as good as your Word if you say your gonna do something Do It OR take your BEATING for the forum like a Man. Money should have been sent, it's Really aggravating when someone Blows up your email then doesn't come through.


----------



## Watson (Feb 18, 2015)

i see this dark sexual tension between this 2....they should just fuck and get it over with......


----------



## Watson (Feb 18, 2015)

and pics or it didnt happen......


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Griffith said:


> i see this dark sexual tension between this 2....they should just fuck and get it over with......



Me and DJ actually met for lunch once.  I had chicken and waffles.  He had...a steakburger with a side of broccolli I think..

He is actually bigger than his pics.  I'd say 6'3" 265.  He would destroy me plain and simple.  

I would have to be in the drivers seat for that one.  He would have to wear a shirt too cause he is pretty hairy.  And I don't like hairy backs.

Troo Story!!


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Argen said:


> Ok this thread just got me in trouble at work... I started reading at lunch on my time but couldn't get through it before break ended....then went to the bathroom to read more.... Then between service calls.... Now I'm getting the stank eye for the ole bossman... Lol I can't stop laughing at some of the chet you guys wrote. On a serious note I do not know either men but can say you are only as good as your Word if you say your gonna do something Do It OR take your BEATING for the forum like a Man. Money should have been sent, it's Really aggravating when someone Blows up your email then doesn't come through.



Anything goes is after all for entertainment purposes only. I am glad people can find some humor in this situation. That makes me happy. Something good needs to come of this. If money was sent on Friday like we agreed this thread would not exist plain and simple. I was expecting only 1/3. I could have woken up to a fucking snake surprise consisting of

half the estimated amount.  That was his fucking idea.  Like he said.   That might have set a fire under my ass to get busy.....probably not though... 

Instead I woke up to no fucking money. And like 12 pms saying how I'm jamming him up... and I'm fuckin killin him.....I still don't fucking get it....


----------



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Anything goes is after all for entertainment purposes only. I am glad people can find some humor in this situation. That makes me happy. Something good needs to come of this. If money was sent on Friday like we agreed this thread would not exist plain and simple. I was expecting only 1/3. I could have woken up to a fucking snake surprise consisting of
> 
> half the estimated amount.  That was his fucking idea.  Like he said.   That might have set a fire under my ass to get busy.....probably not though...
> 
> Instead I woke up to no fucking money. And like 12 pms saying how I'm jamming him up... and I'm fuckin killin him.....I still don't fucking get it....


I'm sorry man, I didn't mean to sound insensitive towards ur situation. I know losing money is No joke. But you are rite All he had to do is what he said he was gonna do simple as that......


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> Your mom's in fifth grade....



Boom.. doesn't get much 5th grade than that.. Well, unless you had some Beastie Boys blaring in the background while you were responding..That would kick it up another notch.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2015)

Griffith said:


> i see this dark sexual tension between this 2....they should just fuck and get it over with......


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> All my greens are from lab reps. And you approached me about this whole thing I didn't ask you for shit. I'll leave it at that.



Yes I approached you about a preworkout.  That is it.  Then you come up with this huge ass order that I had to order shit for.  I even asked you to send $100 to get in on that order for cost.  It's like you fucking blinked and you missed that part or something.  You couldn't even send $100...a measly $100....then I'm like...now I gotta explain to this dude the deal for shit at cost is moot cause he didn't send the $100.  I mean it's like....I just don't get it.  This is what reps are for I guess....


----------



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Boom.. doesn't get much 5th grade than that.. Well, unless you had some Beastie Boys blaring in the background while you were responding..That would kick it up another notch.


Lolololo......NNNOWS HERES a Little Story I Like To Tell Bout 3 Bad Brothers ,You Know So Well.........lollolo
That just took me back


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 18, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Me and DJ actually met for lunch once.  I had chicken and waffles.  He had...a steakburger with a side of broccolli I think..



Thanks for the invite you fucks! We're not friends anymore....


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Argen said:


> I'm sorry man, I didn't mean to sound insensitive towards ur situation. I know losing money is No joke. But you are rite All he had to do is what he said he was gonna do simple as that......



I wasn't saying that in a negative way bro. That's just how I talk. I'm actually glad some humor can come out of this. I once tried dating online but I come off like a complete asshole thru email messages apparently. I once sent this asian girl a message about how she should add a profile pic of her, with or holding, a Koala Bear cause I saw some other girls do it. I was totally fucking with her. She totally took it the wrong way. Like I was making fun of her. Like a koala bear would actually boost her chances. Her reply to me was...

(Mind you I already talked to this girl once before and explained that I had a very very terrible and dry sense of humor that comes across very, very bad online.)

Her
"Excuse me I think someone hacked your account."

Me
"Nope everything looks good here. Those are my pictures alright. Someone would have to be pretty desperate to make a fake profile with those fucking pictures. ; )"

Her
"Cause someone with your account name sent me this message (insert message here about Koala bear)...and I don't think you would do that...."

Me

"Nope. That was me alright. That's just my fucked up humor. I didn't mean it like that I'm sorry.....(Insert the part where I apologize repeatedly cause I'm an asshole) I'm sorry if I offended you. I didn't mean for it to come off like that. : ("

That did not work out. : ( She was fucking hot too. Kind of a big forehead in some of her pictures but I think that was just the camera lens or something. I was almost going to say something to her about that cause I'm very up front and try to help people but...I think that would have been very bad. Oh well. I fucked it up anyway with the Koala bear comment.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> Thanks for the invite you fucks! We're not friends anymore....



It was spur of the moment. I told you about it. I know I did.

Anyway ROID wants all four of us to get together sometime when he comes up. That will be a very, very, bad weekend.

That will take fucking weeks to recover from if DJ is involved. I honestly think one of us will die. We ain't 24 anymore.

There is no way I can hang with DJ. Fucking 6 inches and 55lbs on me and a nose like wet vac...wait I didn't say that...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 18, 2015)

you and DJ have the worst discretionary skill I have ever seen in my fuckin life...
seriously


----------



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> I wasn't saying that in a negative way bro. That's just how I talk. I'm actually glad some humor can come out of this. I once tried dating online but I come off like a complete asshole thru email messages apparently. I once sent this asian girl a message about how she should add a profile pic of her, with or holding, a Koala Bear cause I saw some other girls do it. I was totally fucking with her. She totally took it the wrong way. Like I was making fun of her. Like a koala bear would actually boost her chances. Her reply to me was...
> 
> (Mind you I already talked to this girl once before and explained that I had a very very terrible and dry sense of humor that comes across very, very bad online.)
> 
> ...


Lol..ah man, that's classic. I think you were rite not to mention the Forehead..lol


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 18, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> It was spur of the moment. I told you about it. I know I did.
> 
> Anyway ROID wants all four of us to get together sometime when he comes up. That will be a very, very, bad weekend.
> 
> ...



I'm joking you did tell me. Lol.

ROID, DJ, Ray, and Rambo? Yes someone will definitely die, maybe a few people. May be one of us, some of us, some other people, who knows. May be my wife will kill me after I'm missing for an entire week....so yea, someone will probably die. 

You have to remember ray, I'm the young guy even though I look like I'm 40 with wrinkles and pepper and salt hair, I'm actually only 25


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Whoa, what have we here? General Hospital ain't shit!

Ray remember I was looking for a certain item? You get that in yet?


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> Whoa, what have we here? General Hospital ain't shit!
> 
> Ray remember I was looking for a certain item? You get that in yet?



Yep call it as the stomach turns.  This is what happens when you get a bunch of dudes with higher than normal test levels 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 18, 2015)

God I love this freakin place. This is just like old times. We haven't heard from the Captn yet though. I just counted the votes: Ray wins hands down. Farva, get your ban hammer out and ban the other dude, whatever the fuck his name was.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Nephew, did what I sent to you arrive yet?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> Yep call it as the stomach turns.  This is what happens when you get a bunch of dudes with higher than normal test levels
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, oh what a feeling to have your test in the 1000's


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey Uncle, yep, got it safe and sound. Many thanks. Any luck on the tip I gave you? Lmk if not and I'll hook you up with what I got. It's not exactly what you're looking for but it might tide you over.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't know, he might be worth keeping around for his melts and lack of logic.



Duh, what?

Why you .... lol


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2015)

1HungLo said:


> Hey Uncle, yep, got it safe and sound. Many thanks. Any luck on the tip I gave you? Lmk if not and I'll hook you up with what I got. It's not exactly what you're looking for but it might tide you over.



Good! Trying to spread out what I have, but thanx.


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2015)

So is the deal back on? If it isnt im banning both parties.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 18, 2015)

does anybody else have an erection right now ?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

SheriV said:


> you and DJ have the worst discretionary skill I have ever seen in my fuckin life...
> seriously



*dis?cre?tion?ar?y*
(dĭ-skrĕsh′ə-nĕr′ē)_adj.

_*1. *Left to or regulated by one's own discretion or judgment.
*2. *Available for use as needed or desired: a discretionary fund.

I guess I have my own set of morals when it comes to my discretionary funds...wait...did I use that word properly...?

All I know is DJ and I were like two bros separated from birth. We even got up to go to the bathroom at the same time to hammer down some nose cleaner. That's when we knew...we were like...Brutha!!!

Kind of like that movie Twins. He is like Arnold....wait...that fuckin makes me Danny Devito...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2015)

secdrl said:


> Also, where the fuck is DGG?


 
All I can think about is that dog eyeing that cupcake in his sig 



raysd21 said:


> Well I feel bad about the deal going south at the last minute.  Honestly I didn't pull out.  I just got mad and thru some F bombs at him about the pms and constant checking up on me.  He pulled out when I got mad.  That last pm about me jamming him up was the last fucking straw.  It was a holiday fucking weekend and my hands were fucking tied.  Government buildings were fucking closed Monday.
> 
> So I offered to make him just one of his items at cost.  Granted this is an expensive item if you go the other route and to me it's not even worth it.  People like to say they are doing it cause it sounds cool.  Cost for me is $35.  The amount I'm making goes for $290 if you go another route.  I told him send $35, give me your address, and wait 7 fucking days.  That's it.  He would be an absolute idiot not to take this offer.  All he needs to do is get some feedback from DieselJimmy on it.  I'm trying to make this right.  Or at least somewhat right.


 
hypothetically primo is a good drug. That is out of range for most people with an effective dose and duration. So most people cut the dose to fit their budget. They would have been better of with more eq


raysd21 said:


> DJ does not do coke...anymore...I don't think...
> 
> He does have another vice that I don't mess with and will not divulge...


I am a snuffleufigus! 


raysd21 said:


> Me and DJ actually met for lunch once.  I had chicken and waffles.  He had...a steakburger with a side of broccolli I think..
> 
> He is actually bigger than his pics.  I'd say 6'3" 265.  He would destroy me plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Blue cheese burger with brox. It was delightful. And the preworkout go go blend will make most of these no lifting homos into CT motherfuck ing fletcher



rambo99 said:


> Thanks for the invite you fucks! We're not friends anymore....



Dude there's plenty of blue cheese burgers to go around.


SheriV said:


> you and DJ have the worst discretionary skill I have ever seen in my fuckin life...
> seriously


You are correct. As usual. I lhjo-ed to your pics this morning


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I will take your excess cocaine please.



Get in line


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Get in line



OH.. and for the record: 


> _Don't_ get me wrong, I _don't_ snort _cocaine_; I just _like the way it smells_, that's all.
> *                                                                                    ~~Rodney Dangerfield*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Communication has resumed between myself and my worst fucking nightmare.... 

Hopefully as little communication as possible if you know what I fucking mean......


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Communication has resumed between myself and my worst fucking nightmare....
> 
> Hopefully as little communication as possible if you know what I fucking mean......



Well..on that note, I'll "hold back the reigns". Hopefully he holds his end of the bargain up...and becomes a valued client. I've seen crazier shit..fo sho!!


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

Money was put back on the table literally 20 minutes ago. No money was sent yet. I don't understand. Now his inbox is full....

This is a nightmare that won't end. I need the order and the money to work. WTF!!!!!!! 

I want to end this.....

Nothing to do now except wait and.....


----------



## BadGas (Feb 19, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Money was put back on the table literally 20 minutes ago. No money was sent yet. I don't understand. Now his inbox is full....
> 
> This is a nightmare that won't end. I need the order and the money to work. WTF!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



First off...129 replies so far.. Let's get this thread over the "130" hump, NOW!!!

And regarding above, I'm sensing a nice auction could be in the works??? LOL


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 19, 2015)

Money has been transfered.

Deal is in motion.  I am happy we could come to terms.

Swole is not a cunt.  Just a little high maintenance.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 19, 2015)

I fell of the wagon last week. Beer!!

I need to stick with Gears.


----------



## Argen (Feb 19, 2015)

Ya know what.. That's cool as hell that you guys could come to terms on this. Now nobody is out anything And we got to read a Very Entertaining thread. Win..Win


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 19, 2015)

Another happy ending WTF!


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 19, 2015)

Did anyone get a reach around ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argen (Feb 19, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> Did anyone get a reach around ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh man, the ole Holiday Reach Around!!! Well in this case no Holiday but....


----------



## secdrl (Feb 19, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


>



lmao. He was a real messican nig.


----------



## SFW (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmm. Ray is your preworkout a blend of desoxyn and estradiol? If so, pm me a price list.


----------



## independent (Feb 19, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Money has been transfered.
> 
> Deal is in motion.  I am happy we could come to terms.
> 
> Swole is not a cunt.  Just a little high maintenance.


Actually both of you are cunts. Gich.


----------



## big and swole (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh hey guy's, could I get directions to the super weenie hut.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 19, 2015)

SFW said:


> Hmm. Ray is your preworkout a blend of desoxyn and estradiol? If so, pm me a price list.



Yeah no joke.  I think I need to get my AI source checked.

Last time I bought some Arimis.  I bought them off DJ.  It could have been dehydrated DJ Semen for all I know.

That's not good for business...


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 20, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah no joke.  I think I need to get my AI source checked.
> 
> Last time I bought some Arimis.  I bought them off DJ.  It could have been dehydrated DJ Semen for all I know.
> 
> That's not good for business...



should i include that in my protein intake for the day? how many grams of protein are in a mg of dehydrated DJ semen anyway 

damn macros...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2015)

SheriV said:


> dgg is off somewhere sucking saney's cock..why you interested in a part time gig?
> I gave it up for lent



No DGG is sucking my cock goddamit


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2015)

are you going to start posting semi regularly again? because if so ..I'm gonna get more shoes to celebrate


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 21, 2015)

Can I buy massive amounts of whatever your taking ray?  feel your blood pressure is high, but with a little help we can push it over the top. Teamwork


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2015)

there is a serious lack of black tranny cawk in this thread.....just saying is all....no homo!


----------



## NoviceAAS (Feb 23, 2015)

Moderator clean  up required in "aisle 9 " AKA " anything goes " .  Bring the shovel this one is deep !!
o


----------



## SheriV (Feb 23, 2015)

like three or four mods dont give any fucks about this thread


----------



## NoviceAAS (Feb 23, 2015)

SheriV said:


> like three or four mods dont give any fucks about this thread



  Not even like maybe two little fucks ??  Just half a fuck ?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 23, 2015)

NoviceAAS said:


> Not even like maybe two little fucks ??  Just half a fuck ?


Not a single fuck has been given..farva doesn't count cuz he's only a mod on one board. ..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Not a single fuck has been given..farva doesn't count cuz he's only a mod on one board. ..




wait, why is this board dead as shit? riiiight...... cause the 99%ers don't mean shit around here.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> wait, why is this board dead as shit? riiiight...... cause the 99%ers don't mean shit around here.......


----------



## SheriV (Feb 24, 2015)

Omfg I can't believe you turned that around on me


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 24, 2015)

So who banned Ray ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned Ray? Wtf.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah I tried to PM him and he is banned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 25, 2015)

No way. UNBAN Ray


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2015)

banning's in anything goes....just wow.......

even tho I believe ray was doing bidness in the open without paying a sponsor fee........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> The really surprising thing is that the admin are even reading on this board anymore..



that's where you are supposed to come in as a represenitive of them, I mean really, who is left around here with any authority? It's you Bro, Oh and the supah mod
apparently cap lost his puter rights in the weddin vows. I might take this board over like ISIS taking over syria........


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 25, 2015)

everyone on this board is either a mod, a rep or a jew


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> everyone on this board is either a mod, a rep or a jew


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

They're reading. Raysd21 got banned.....


........









This message was sent from Primoville


----------



## SheriV (Feb 25, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> everyone on this board is either a mod, a rep or a jew


some are all three. you mad bro?


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 25, 2015)

i liked Ray...he helped me out a lot, as i am sure he did a lot of people. why ban him? a harsh warning for a first offense.... cmon where is your heart? Ray is a good dude.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> some are all three. you mad bro?



There seems to be a lot of mothe fuckers blind to the fact
That a ho is gonna be just that
And this type of ignorance is the very
Reason why so many niggas in the goddamned cemetary
Inteligence is on call
You don't treat a ho like a queen who behaves lika a dog
Are you the type who wont put a ho in front of a trigger
Then you're a ho assed nigga
Goddamned hound
Pound for pound
You knew the ho when she was fucking the whole town
She fucked you and gave your buddies a blow
But your trick ass fell in love with the ho
Tried to change her make her be an angel
You keep putting your damn life in danger
Fronting niggas about that slutty ass trifling crow
You gotta let e ho be a ho

Shes a ho, d how the fuck you know
Every time I see the ho she's with a new negro
Shes the type of ho that's bound
To wear shorts up her ass when your friends come around
Shes the kinda ho thatll make you cry
The kinda ho you have to call before you come by
So why do you wanna kill when she says no more
You ain't the first to be dumped by a goddamned whore
Crazy mother fuckers fighting over hoes
Stealing for their asses and jumping out of windows
If a ho wants out I let her sinky ass go
Cos ima let a ho be a ho

I fucked that ho before you even knew her
Made her pussy go brrrrr when I stuck my dick to her
I knew she was a ho the first time I met her
So I got another ho and took them to the other level of the game
Got them high as a kite
And fucked both of those hoes that goddamned night
Then I sat back and relaxed
As they 69ed and ate each others cats
I dropped tham off at home
God damn look at this shit my wallets gone
The hoes beat me but I left it alone
And used that shit as a stepping stone
I played it off the next time I saw the hoe
I just laughed and fucked her ass some more
Shelicked my ass and sucked my balls
And if I see her right now I can get some more
You gotta let a ho be a ho

*written by The Geto Boys- You gotta let a ho be a ho.*


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 25, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> everyone on this board is either a mod, a rep or a jew



im not a mod or a rep...oh wait, im a jew. i guess youre right


----------



## BadGas (Feb 25, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> *written by The Geto Boys- You gotta let a ho be a ho.*



"I sit alone in my four-cornered room
staring at candles"


----------



## BadGas (Feb 25, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I might take this board over like ISIS taking over syria........



Correction:

You might take this board over, like CIA backed ISIS rebels, that are taking over syria.. as I type. 

Sorry..little things are like gum on my shoe, on a hot summer day.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 25, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> So who banned Ray ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





1HungLo said:


> Banned Ray? Wtf.





HeavyB said:


> Yeah I tried to PM him and he is banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bigofool said:


> No way. UNBAN Ray



Have we gotten to the bottom of this.. 

If Ray was banned (RayBan-lol).. I think after 2 minutes in the penalty box, he should be allowed back on the ice!!! I'm sure theirs some "back room" deal that can be struck amongst the "officiating crew"!!


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 28, 2015)

Dah fuq...Im still not sure wtf happened.  But one entertaining post.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2015)

There will be a rise coming soon to imf.Lots of uphill landscaping pars=Raws n more fake gear shooting faggots here.Thx for banning my injectible dbol source


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 2, 2015)

Ray is banned?

He's needed here.


----------



## Greedy (Mar 5, 2015)

Are you fucking joking me he got banned, atlease feel for the fucking guy he spent a shit ton of money and hes been helpful as hell to the board with his information. Thats fucking ridiculous.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2015)

He not banned perm. I'm waiting on his jew Cawk pics


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------

